# Any News from Wilco Models?



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Since I bought the Planet of the Apes Icarus resin kit by Wilco Models, I have become a real fan of "Da Sarge". I understood that he was working on a resin kit of the Martian War Machine from the 1950's movie "War of the Worlds", the Cosmostrator and perhaps even a Fantastic Voyage Proteus.

has anybody got any news on these? If they are anything like the Icarus, they ought to be real gems!

Huzz


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

Check out Steve's hobby shop under 'Coming soon'


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I emailed Bill (Da Sarge) the other day about the War of the Worlds Martian Machine. He sent me some pics and I must say it looks pretty impressive. I've bought several of his models and they're top notch! I'm almost done with the Luna and getting ready to start on the Pan Am Clipper. My Icarus is waiting in the wings! I'm sure he'll chime in pretty soon with an update.

Rob


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I have 20 of the Martian War Machines comnig with me to Wonderfest! Along with lots of other goodies

Steve


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Steve, will you have any left for us poor unfortunates who aren't going to Wonderfest?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Any word on the Fantastic Voyage Proteus?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Any word on the Fantastic Voyage Proteus?


I know he's been working on the Cosmostrator, but hadn't heard about the Proteus. Why don't you email him? ([email protected])


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

*Comin' Soon...*

Hi Guys!
I'm laid up following some knee surgery (Hint: Do NOT wait twelve years to get a knee problem fixed surgically; It WILL NOT get better on its own, only worse) and haven't been getting to the computer too often these days; here's the update...
Martian Machine: The first batch shipped out to Cult and he'll have them in time for a Wonderfest premiere. Available directly from me as well; email or call me at (325) 677 - 7009.
Also new and premiering at Wonderfest is my first figure kit; The Captive Princess. It features a well-known femme-fatale in a familiar brass bikini. 1/6th scale, complete with nice sculptural base and chain/rings. Cost is $60.00 plus $5.00 shipping. Can't get the pictures to attach, sorry--- maybe Cult can hook me up?
Cosmostrator: machining it now; will be out in the next few weeks.
Proteus: My pal Dan is working this one; believe me, it will be spectacular! Look for it sometime next month I hope.
That about wraps it up for now; for those of you who can't make Wonderfest (like me for example...), I'll be at Squadron Scalefest in Mesquite Texas on the 22nd, with my complete line for sale... plus a few surprises!
---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A slave-girl princess AND a Proteus?

I can hear the wife complaining already!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the Slave Girl at the show...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

a quick pic


----------



## bludden (Jun 6, 2001)

hawt hawt hawt

seems like just about all my money this WF is going to the "Put Steves kids through College" Foundation.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> a quick pic


Hubba, Hubba!

Hope they'll be available to us non-Wonderfester's too!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

The Princess looks better than the one I found at FatMan Productions back in 2000. Time to start saving pennies!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Steve--- A combination of medication and lack of computer skills on my part makes me unable to figure out how to do that....
To PhillipMarlowe--- Yep, the kit is also available factory-direct if you won't be attending Wonderfest (though DO please attempt to buy through Cult first, he's my best distributor); $60.00 plus $5.00 shipping. My contact data is in my previous post; phone will be the best way to get hold of me for the next month or so.
Thanks for the kind words--- I'll pass on all the 'hubba-hubba's' to my sculptress as she loves to know that her work is appreciated!
---Da Sarge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Thanks Steve--- A combination of medication and lack of computer skills on my part makes me unable to figure out how to do that....
> To PhillipMarlowe--- Yep, the kit is also available factory-direct if you won't be attending Wonderfest (though DO please attempt to buy through Cult first, he's my best distributor); $60.00 plus $5.00 shipping. My contact data is in my previous post; phone will be the best way to get hold of me for the next month or so.
> Thanks for the kind words--- I'll pass on all the 'hubba-hubba's' to my sculptress as she loves to know that her work is appreciated!
> ---Da Sarge


I should have been clearer, I meant I hoped STEVE was gonna have them after Wonderfest, along with the usual-post Wonderfest-wallet-draining-cool-stuff! And keep us posted on the "Proteus"!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I didnt get a chance to post a painted pic... it looks even better, especially with the base


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about a few pics now?

Huzz


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd like to see some painted pics as well! at $60 you can't beat the price!

Charlie


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Only painted pics I had were on the box covers. And I sold them all at W'fest!

Steve


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys!
Well.... Unfortunately, the only painted pics I have are the ones from the box-art photography model. The colors are hyper-bright so that when we lost color saturation (from getting the arts printed via color photocopy) they'd look 'right.' The result is that the pics look VERY 'Velvet Elvis' and don't really do the kit justice. Hopefully someone who bought a kit out of the initial batch can get one done soon and post pics!
Haven't had time to get one built myself yet--- not only is my attention span shot to hell due to pain meds after surgery, but I'm also still working to complete the Cosmostrator by Monday. All major assemblies machined and fitted, almost ready to make the scratch-molds for the production prototype!
And by the way, final drawings are done and my pal Dan is laying the keel on Proteus Monday; I'll keep you posted on progress....
---Da Sarge


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Excellent! Simply excellent!


Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## trooper109 (Jun 14, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Only painted pics I had were on the box covers. And I sold them all at W'fest!
> 
> Steve


Steve,
Make sure you give us a holler when the Princess is back in stock. Put me down for 1.

Kev K


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

trooper109 said:


> Steve,
> Make sure you give us a holler when the Princess is back in stock. Put me down for 1.
> 
> Kev K


Ditto!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Got these pics from Wilco today



















Attached are snaps of the Cosmostrator (1/350th Scale, 8-1/8 inches tall) ready for molds.  Will probably use the same style of base included in LUNA kit with the Cosmostrator (modified enough to be unique, though) 




























As you can see, there is still some work to be done---namely the cabin interior. As with Icarus, it will mostly be molded into the lower and upper hull halves.; Proteus will include landing gear.


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

I think I need a cold shower. Keep em coming Sarge!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

WoooHoooo!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hubba hubba!*

I'm in love.


----------



## ironman (Jun 14, 2002)

hey sarge,............ please let me know where i can buy a couple of proteus kits when they are ready !!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

maybe from me?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Ok, so who knows exactly what a "Cosmostrator" is?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Why, it's from a movie that's only one among many an exciting east german fantasy/sci-fi productions of the late 50s.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Sweet! I'm in for both. . .


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Cosmostrator.....wasn't that the goofy guy off of Seinfeld....waitaminute, that was Cosmo Kramer...ohhh, nevermind


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

The Cosmostrator is real cool and all, but what I want is a 1/1 scale magnetic spool.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

You have got to watch out about those magnetic spools. No telling _where_ they may come from.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Voila! One Cosmostrator...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

aaak aaaak (Did someone say interior?)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Those Proteus pics are the best news I've had in weeks!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm definitely getting a couple of the Proteus kits - I've wanted a model of that since I was like twelve!

The _CosmoKramer_ looks cool too!  This Wilco dude rocks!

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Of course the CosmoKramer will belch out Cuban cigar smoke... "Not that there's anything WRONG with that...." LOL!
I'll heartily reinforce what Cult said--- purchase from him first, as he's slotted to get the first batch as soon as they're ready. Cosmostrator should be hitting the streets in a week or so; Proteus about two weeks. BTW, prototyper for the Proteus is Dan Joplin, the same guy who gave us the Icarus--- so you KNOW the interior will rock!
Next kit: DISCOVERY 1 (about 1/200 scale; a little under 2 ft in length) (and of course it will include a tiny pod). After that I'm seriously considering the Space Ark from When Worlds Collide--- another uber-cool needle-like rocketship from the golden age. 
I'm also open to suggestions--- except for Big Frankie...
---Da Sarge


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

How about the XRV from Marooned. Maybe even with the crippled slightly undersized Ironman One. Of course, if it's in scale with the new Trumpeter Chinese Soyuz look-alike, it would be even sweeter (1/72, I think).

I've got the Luna, Pan-Am Clipper and the Space Pod (all picked up from Steve, of course), and they're all sweet and oh-so reasonably priced.

:thumbsup: The Rat


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm just sorry I missed out on the Commlink! I've got the stun gun but no one to talk to!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Some vehicles I'd like to see:

The JetCar from "Buckeroo Banzai"

Landmaster from "Damnation Alley"

Any one of "The Abyss" submersibles

the "Ark" from "Ark II"


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

The Wonkamobile, the Wonkavator, Uncle Martin's spaceship with interior, Yogi's Ark...


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Glad to see another fan of the Landmaster and the ARK!!! Last time I brought it up about a Landmaster model I think some people thought I was nuts!!!!!(can't be proved and will never admit to it!!!)


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've always been surprised there weren't garage kits of the Landmaster, other than that tri-wheels setup it's a pretty basic shape. Of course I say that with no real knowledge of the production process.....


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm impressed with what Sarge has to ofer now. These migt also be cool:

An _Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers _saucer model would be cool.

A Gorge Pal Time Machine, plus mother-in-law. Whoops! I mean Morlock.

A Stargate diorama.

A Fantastic Voyage Voyager.

Huzz


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

My only complaint about the Proteus is that it is too small. I would like to have it at 20-24 inches.


I will get a couple from Steve when they come in tho...

Any Lab or body bases planned?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think that at 1/48 its just perfect. That is a pretty popular aircraft scale so ther eis all kinds of potential for diorama building using commonly available figures and other stuff.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree--go for the Lunar vacuform Proteus if you want one that's (too) big. I'm in for 2 Proteuses (Protei?). And again I suggest a 1/48 Flying Sub--perfect companion for the Proteus--minisub city!

Is the Proteus really on sale in 2 weeks? You're going to have an interior done in 2 weeks? Or will it be up for order only in 2 weeks? I'm up for a Cosmostrator too...any info on pricing! Proteus looks gorgeous...


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Well now, if the Lunar was as good as the Wilco, I wouldn't be interested in getting 2 Wilcos.

Bigger would be better.... and speaking of Rachal, are figures being included of the cast?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I haven't heard anything about crew figures, but Sarge would be the authority on that topic. 

In lieu of that, I would expect that it would be a fairly easy thing to source 1/48 scale figures that could substitute nicely for the Proteus' crew though.

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

*MWAHAHAHAHA!!! And I Will RULE The WORLD!!!*

Whoops--- sorry, getting a bit exuberant there... 
Quick Updates: 
Proteus will be ready for molds by Thursday, and the RTV will be arriving Monday!!! The interior is 90% done and is, if I may brag on my buddy Danno's skills a little, GORGEOUS. No plans yet to include figures.
Cosmostrator is in molds as we speak; RTV should be cured by tomorrow. I'll get pics of the box-art buildup to Steve by Thursday.
Hmmmm... So far I LOVE the sound of an Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers saucer--- would you prefer a large size or smaller with a vignette-style base? I've always been a fan of the Landmaster... I just don't know if I'd sell enough to break even (remember, that'd be one HUGE chunk of resin!).
Keep them suggestions comin' in...
By the way, Huzz, your War Machine shipped today...
Da Sarge


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

FYI, Skyhook has put out a really cool Earth vs the Flying Saucers kit, so check that out. Lets not step on their toes yet! 

www.skyhookmodels.com

Steve


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right--- Guess I'll make mine larger, like a desktop model size (8 inches or so across)...
---Da Sarge


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

An 8 inch saucer would be cool Sarge. Just purchased your Icarus kit from Steve. In a word...FANTASTIC. Looking forward to the Proteus and Cosmostrator and the War Machine and the Space Princess and....

Well, you get the idea. Great stuff.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks Steve, 

I have 3 different _Earth vs Flying Saucers_ kits available right now. That's the ship that got me started producing my own kits. It's also where the name "Skyhook" came from.

Dave Bengel
Skyhook Models

http://www.skyhookmodels.com


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

yeah, I have all of the skyhook mini dios which I may say are really cool especialy the War Of The Worlds mini dio. As far as the Saucer vs The Capitol I wish had bought one at Wonderfest last month But you know how it is, so many kits and so little cash . But when Da sarge comes out with the Proteus I do intend on getting it especialy if the interior is as good as the Icarus kit which I did get at Wonderfest.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This is simply excellent stuff!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Too right--- Guess I'll make mine larger, like a desktop model size (8 inches or so across)...
> ---Da Sarge


A big saucer sound like a good idea.

For the LandMaster, how about a big scale. Big enough for the body to be fitted to an R/C chassie. There are Lego kits that do the 3 wheel axis thing.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Sgt. Wilco Said:



> I've always been a fan of the Landmaster... I just don't know if I'd sell enough to break even (remember, that'd be one HUGE chunk of resin!).


 Might be a little tougher to set up, but how about an upper and lower half, and hollow center? That would cut the amount of resin by half or more.

Also, can I suggest either 1/35 scale, so we can take advantage of all the military items in scale, or 1/25, so we can use all the car dioramics currently available.

If you can bring it in at anything resembling a reasonable price, I'm in.

:thumbsup: The Rat


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Rattrap said:


> Sgt. Wilco Said:
> 
> 
> Might be a little tougher to set up, but how about an upper and lower half, and hollow center? That would cut the amount of resin by half or more.
> ...



Wouldn't a basic interior cut down on the resin on a Landmaster, Sarge?<hint, hint hint,hint!> And while in a perfect world there'd be huge involved radio-controlled replicas of all our favorite movie vehicles, 1/35 sounds like a scale a little more practical, not to mention the wealth of aftermarket stuff in that scale for the super-detailing crowd.

And while it's been years (decades actually!), with a change in wheels wouldn't the body of a Landmaster be pretty close to an Ark II? It'd certainly be closer than anything available right now.
Compare:

http://users.snowcrest.net/fox/landmaster/pics/landmaster2.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/sshumsuper7fan78/Ark1lg.jpg


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

No comparison in the two. The Landmaster was articulated in the center to help it get over rough terrain. ArkII was a solid body that eventually became the Seeker in another Sat morn show(Space Academy???). I also don't remember Ark having any missile launchers!!!!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

more pics and info



















The Cosmostrator test-shot is done; still doing a little last-minute prettying-up on the base. Production molds of the ship are ready; base will be in molds Monday (or as soon as my next batch of RTV gets here) so look for next Friday as the Ready-To-Ship date. 

$30.00 plus $5.00 shipping 














































The Proteus is ready for molds a day ahead of schedule!!! Attached pics are of the proto before final polishing/preening. Also note that there is only one of most multiple parts (like thrusters and landing gear legs) pictured. In the slack time before the RTV gets here, we will be modding/sculpting some figures to go with the kit!!!! No base is planned for this one; $40.00 retail plus $5.00 shipping.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

OH. MY. GAWD!

OH. MY. GAWD!

That is better than I could have imagined! It exceeds my expectations! I watched Fantastic Voyage last night and the interior looks dead on. 

Awesome!!

Huzz


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm really looking forward to these! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That sure is purty! The interior is nicer than I hoped! And talk about a reasonable price! Now I just got to start looking for a 1/48 figure that can REALLY fill out a wetsuit!

And somebody finally got the windows right! Great work, Sarge!

All in all,quite the canoe!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The landing gear legs could be used to fabricate a base that the Proteus can be placed on for display.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

aaaak aaaaak.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sarge,
Holy Crap! That's some of your best work so far (and that's saying a lot). Look forward to adding these to my Wilco collection. If you want to really make my day, how 'bout a Moon Bus? Keep up the good work.

Rob


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Holy jumping...the Proteus looks AMAZING.

One teeny tiny question--the only thing that seems to be missing from the interior are the braces that connect the interior central column to the windows. Are they gonna be included or do I have to make them myself? I guess that's a small price to pay...so is $40 though!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Beautiful work! And the price is fantastic. Way to go Bill! And regards to Dan for creating such a beautiful piece. Hats off to Wilco!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ain't it awesome?

If the braces are not included they would be pretty easy to make up using some sheet styrene cut in strips with holes drilled through. For a so-called garage kit, this one looks like it will be a very easy build and will almost "fall" together. I am used to garage kits requiring more work than mass-produced styrene kits. This one looks _easier_ than a styrene kit plus its incredibly well detailed. It may even be possible to, a la Aurora, leave the top as a removable piece to display the lovely interior detail.

A base could be fabricated by attaching the feet of the landing legs to a Y-shaped frame. the sub could be laid on that base which would allow display of the sub as if the legs were extended. You could just lift the sub off the landing leg base any time. 

The detail in the kit looks first rate and quite frankly, exceeded my expectations. If you look at the last photo posted above, you'll note the small round hatch molded into the floor just in front of the two locator holes for the chart rack. That is the access hatch which is used at the beginning of the movie by Agent Grant and Commander Owens to install the nuclear particle to fuel the ship. The foot steps along the top of the hull behind the navigation bubble which provide a walkway to the upper access hatch are clearly visible. Now that is attention to detail.

Huzz


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Where are the seats or mounts for the seats? Is there going to be an interior for the aft lab? Thoughts about a laser gun?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The main level seats actually slide out of the central column, from underneath the chart rack--you can see the doors for them molded into the front of the column. The chairs are retracted through most of the movie to leave room for the crew to move around so I have no problem with having them retracted in the model. I agree the attention to detail is superb--they could have had the Lunar 1/35 interior (as well as the DVD) to go on, and as I said the only thing missing is the window braces. Really a beautifully engineered kit and exactly what I've been hoping for for years. Bring it on!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Obviously the "aft lab" section is going to be molded solid and I'm all for that as it will add to the structural integrity of the model. I'm wondering if we need to provide the clear plastic for the main windows (nice bubble though!). I had so feared that would be one badly-molded vacuform piece that we'd have to paint frames onto.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

while eating my dinner at my desk I clicked on this thread to catch up on what was new. The cosmostrator looks great but as i was scrolling down and saw the pic of the FV Proteus I almost darn near choked on my dinner. That is one fine piece of resin and all I want to know is when will it be available "Man! I gotta get one of these. super detail.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

little bitty cora peterson!
little bitty cora peterson!

available separately please!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

JBond - the Wilco Icarus included clear plastic stock for the windows so I am assuming that Sarge will include clear plastic for the windows of the Proteus too. 

Huzz


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

I have officially wet myself Sarge. I hope you have lots of resin handy because you are gonna need it!!!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Um, windows aren't right *

As much as I LOVE this model, and WILL buy at least one, the windows are pretty far off from the movie version. I thought this when I first saw the photos of the kit and just popped in the DVD to confirm it. There are two problems:

- the pics look like the upper and lower row of windows are in the same plane. If true that's not right, they are supposed to be two different planes.

- the window openings should have rounded corners, not squared.

The Luner Models vacuform Proteus (the larger one at least) got these details down pretty well, as an example.

I still love the interior detail, the form factor, and the fact that this kit is resin rather than vac. The window detail can almost certainly be scratch modified by anyone who wants the movie look. The nice thing about the current design is it gives you a better look at the interior detail.

My comments should not in ANY WAY be construed as a negative comment on the offering to be from Wilco. It's all well and good to quibble over details, but the fact that this will be available, soon, at a reasonable price poin along with the several other recent neat offerings from Wilco, should keep any serious criticism at bay. Now that I think about it, I may buy two, one to build stock, one for kit bashing. I suppose one could buy several and do up a sort of Mini Force sub force, painted in camo (heh, human camo, red on top, white on the bottom )


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, I noticed the window thing too although it's hard to tell without a profile shot. But I still want two! There were pretty big differences between some of the Proteus miniatures so maybe that accounts for it. Not a big enough problem to dissuade me from buying it however (it soundly thrashes the Lunar 10" vacuform that was reissued in resin). I still have my 80% finished Lunar 16" version and I will love having the 12" versions.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Lads!
A little busy at the moment, so I'll keep it short-n-sweet!
It IS hard to see in the pics, but the upper and lower windows are NOT in the same plane; the lower windows are slightly steeper-to-vertical.
We will provide clear VIVAK material for the windows; the dome will be vacu-formed in clear VIVAK.
The inner structural members (hull support beams) that someone asked about are not in the kit.
Also--- the kit includes color waterslide decals for the intakes and hull markings ("PROPULSION INTAKE / DANGER" AND "U.S.N. U91035 / EXP. OCEANOGREAPHIC").
By the way--- ALL molds except the Main Hull and Upper Hull are now completed (ran out of rubber, more arrives Monday). Test-shot buildup of the interior is in work as we speak.
That's about all I've got for the moment! 
And by the way, keep the suggestions coming! 
We actually already have a Moon Bus exterior-only pattern made (1/32nd scale); I'll post pics someday. Only problem is producing it! Roto-casting would keep weight down but make it impossible to scartchbuild an interior; making a top-n-bottom interior-included kit like the Icarus out of it would result in the mold costing about $500 to make... So look for me to produce it after I hit the Lotto...
---Da Sarge


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Flying Sub! Flying Sub! Flying Sub!

I'm still waiting for someone to make a kit of this that looks right...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, Ho-Ho-Ho then...
I can now inform one and all that the Proteus molds are completed and just beautiful! Box art is 90% done (just waiting on the final test-shot buildup for the 'beauty shots'), decals are drafted and all is well so far... First production batch oof kits starts pouring on Thursday.
The Cosmostrator is available as of now! WooHoo!
---Da Sarge


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There have always been a few "grail" kits that I never thought I would ever have. Certainly the Proteus and Icarus are subjects that have never existed in styrene and the previous garage kits which were around of those ships were either pricey, inaccurate, difficult to build, or some combination of all of the above. I am absolutely delighted that Sarge has made these kits (and more) available in easy to build, accurate and nicely priced packages. What more could I ask for?! 

The KosmoKramer is a ship that I'm not familiar with - but it really looks sharp (whoops - couldn't resist  ). I think I'll get one as well. Come on "Earth Vs the Flying Saucers" Saucer and 2001 Discovery!!

Huzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

The Cosmostrator is from a rarely seen and pretty fascinating 1960's movie from some communist country at the time... I think it's Spaceship to Venus or somesuch. It's rather bizarre and has some spooky moments. Definately worth seeing sometime for The Fan. I saw it in the theater . It has burnt landscapes, sentient mud, mechanical bugs, and other strange things. It has a similar feel to Angry Red Planet.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> The Proteus is ready for molds a day ahead of schedule!!! Attached pics are of the proto before final polishing/preening. Also note that there is only one of most multiple parts (like thrusters and landing gear legs) pictured. In the slack time before the RTV gets here, we will be modding/sculpting some figures to go with the kit!!!! No base is planned for this one; $40.00 retail plus $5.00 shipping.


Steve and/or Sarge,

I'm really REALLY excited to see this. The only thing that could be better is to have Polar Lights say that they're coming out with the styrene kit for half the price ( But I don't see that happening anytime soon - If ever! )

I need a little clarification though... you mention figures that are being sculpted to go with the kit.... Are they to be included for the $40.00 price, or are the figures to be purchased seperately?

I gotta have one of these - at _least_ one!

- GJS


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

As much as I like Polar Lights, I think that if they had done a Proteus model, the Wilco version would still be the better one.

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's certainly going to be the easier-to-build one. I'm holding off judgement until I see what the profile looks like (don't worry, I'm still buying it!). Can't wait...


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Has anyone posted this link yet (my computer is a bit wonky today and I can't check all of the previous pages)?:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Proteus/ProteusMiniature.htm

It looks like a good place to get Proteus filming miniature data.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That is a great site for reference data. It hasn't been posted yet on this thread. By the way Brent - are you planning to get one of these?

Dave


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

My modeling calender is full until at least mid August . It's awful when even your leisure activities are scheduled.

I must say that I would like to see a more definitive profile shot of the model. I don't want to be a wet blanket but based strictly on the photos I'm seeing here and the photos on that Proteus miniture website, there does seem to be quite a discrepancy in the window angle (as mentioned before). On that website, the upper windows are quite severly angled back...almost like skylights or overhead windows. The model doesn't seem to reflect that but I haven't really seen the model in a good profile view.

I do love that Cosmostrator. It's looks bang on. On the other hand, I'm tending towards progressivley larger and larger models (my last scratchbuild, the Orbit Jet, was about 21" tall).

I'm just hard to please.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The photos of the filming models do appear to have the upper windows at a very low angle, almost flat. I'm definitely getting this model though - I've wanted one since I was twelve!  If the windows look "off" I may try to correct the angle to be closer; I think that could be done if approached carefully. In any case, the other aspects of it make it a very attractive model for me even with that glitch.

Dave


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys!
After checking out the cloudster pics, my upper-row windows are DEFINITELY not that flat-to-horizontal. Luckily, it looks like one could fix this by cutting out the window uprights, thickening the depth of the upper rim and putting in new uprights. We made the mistake of thinking that the uprights mated right to the upper rim--- in actuality, the upper rim is very thick vertically and the uprights attach to the lower edge of the rim! Well, there's one aspect of the kit for the advanced modeler to accurize...
Attached are the pics--- Hope this helps...
---Da sarge


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's it--I'm not buying it! Just kidding... I guess this actually reinforces my decision to buy two. The profile still looks pretty cool. Let's face it, the window section is the most complex part of the whole ship! The only other thing I'm curious about is the two bow intake vents--any detail there? As I recall the Lunar kit didn't offer the three vent guards either but they're pretty easy to reproduce out of T-beams...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh yeah...and WHEN CAN WE BUY THEM?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

The bow intake vent guards aren't cast into the model; we'll be providing floral wire to fabricate them from.
And you can start ordering..... Now! I'm already at work pouring Cult's first batch; I should be able to work in a few orders parallel to his on the assembly line...
---Da Sarge


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'll ask it again:





The Batman said:


> Steve and/or Sarge,
> 
> I'm really REALLY excited to see this. The only thing that could be better is to have Polar Lights say that they're coming out with the styrene kit for half the price ( But I don't see that happening anytime soon - If ever! )
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

D'OH! Sorry I didn't hit that one earlier... The figs WILL be included in the basic kit. 
---Da Sarge


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Bill, I think you've made a bunch of modelers very happy with this model. BTW - I'm almost done with the Luna. I picked up some silver rub the other day that I'm going to try on this one. Keep up the great work!

Rob

Moonbus! Moonbus! Moonbus! :tongue:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> And you can start ordering..... Now!


YES!!! need an email address. Hum, maybe I can dig one up from last time.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sarge - have you got any pictures of the figures?

My _Martian War Machine_ arrived yesterday. It was late last night when I got to open the box but I did take a quick look. The casting looks really crisp. I couldn't see any pits, voids or bubbles at all on any of the parts and all the surfaces were smooth with a consistent, even contour. No dips and valleys to fill or hills to trim away. There was only a small bit of flash on some seam lines, such as the goose neck, but those can easily be trimmed away with a hobby knife and sanded smooth. It looks very nice indeed. The green-clear and orange-clear resin parts also looked to be really nicely done. The pin and slot for the gooseneck to attach to the body, and the pin and slot for the laser head to attach to the gooseneck all are clean and crisp. This would be an excellent model for a modeler of any age to build. By comparison, this model looks much easier than the Polar Lights TOS Enterprise which is supposedly designed for kids. A kid could easily build this resin kit and get a beautiful model of the Martian War Machine. _Two Thumbs Up!_

Any ideas on when a base for this little gem will be available? By the way, my vote for a "next kit" would be a Fantastic Voyage Voyager (at the same size as the old Aurora, an interior wouldn't be critical - some dark tinted clear resin for the bubble and windshield); or the Earth Vs the Flying Saucers hubcap I mean Flying Saucer!

Huzz


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Are you thinking about changing your master/molds to correct this for the next run of the kits?





Sgt Wilco said:


> Hi Guys!
> After checking out the cloudster pics, my upper-row windows are DEFINITELY not that flat-to-horizontal. Luckily, it looks like one could fix this by cutting out the window uprights, thickening the depth of the upper rim and putting in new uprights. We made the mistake of thinking that the uprights mated right to the upper rim--- in actuality, the upper rim is very thick vertically and the uprights attach to the lower edge of the rim! Well, there's one aspect of the kit for the advanced modeler to accurize...
> Attached are the pics--- Hope this helps...
> ---Da sarge


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In that case, I would be happy to buy a replacement part to save me the trouble of fixing it myself.

Huzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Sgt Wilco said:


> And you can start ordering..... NOW!





starmanmm said:


> YES!!! need an email address. Hum, maybe I can dig one up from last time.


Yes, _do_ tell us how you want us to order. Should we email you directly, or should we order through Steve Iverson? My birthday is next month.... any chance of getting one by July 15th?

- GJS


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh yeah--and this will be my final question--how the hell do we order? Is this up on CultTVMan now or how do we order directly from you--and do you take credit cards? And where is this Martian War Machine model? I guess that's my final FOUR questions...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

As far as I know, you can order either from Sarge or from Steve; I don't think there is any price difference. Sarge's mailing address is:

WILCO Models
2826 Russell Avenue
Abilene, TX 79605


And you can reach him by email at:
[email protected]

Sarge can let you know the best way to make your payment.


Huzz


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Well I e-mailed steve this morning, and he replied that he does as a rule don't do pre-orders so he is waiting until he get's his first shipment from Sarge then he will accept orders. and Steve posted here on this thread previously the the price will be $40.00 plus $5.00 shipping but that can be subject to change from the Sarge. But, anyhoo I am going to get this kit one way or annother for my birthday next month. hopefully it will be available before them.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Why not drop Sarge an email? After all, he did say:

"And you can start ordering..... Now! I'm already at work pouring Cult's first batch; I should be able to work in a few orders parallel to his on the assembly line"

Perhaps he can do one for you in time to arrive for your birthday.

Huzz


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

That was the price info from Sarge... i guess i wasnt clear on that. duh...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Steve - got any KosmoKramers?

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Proteus ought to be arriving soon!

Sarge - some of us would love to see a few pictures of the figures that come with the Proteus.

And Steve, what is a Marita War Machine - a new Mexican drink? 

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Must...have...Proteus...

Any update on availability of this? I don't know whether the War Machine had been previously available at CultTVMan but I know that was being discussed months ago...are we going to have to wait until September for a Proteus or are they imminent?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Eventually.

The War Machine was first available at Wonderfest, which was about 5 weeks ago. I just got it to the hobbyshop site last weekend. 

As soon as the Proteus kits arrive, I'll get them in the Hobbyshop as soon as possible. 

"As soon as possible" is a reletive term.

Steve


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

*Stuff is Inbound!!!*

Hi Steve (and guys)!
VERY sorry to be absent for a while; got back to my 'real job' last week after convalescing and have been in warp-nine-my-hair's-on-fire mode ever since!
War Machines, Pods, Leias and Icarus resupply shipment is departing Abilene this afternoon if I get to the UPS Store before it closes; if not, I will 'play hookie' at lunch Monday to get 'em sent!!! The first batch of Proteus kits are being poured as we speak, decals are already on hand and box arts are done. First batch of Cosmostrator and Proteus kits will ship early next week (to Steve and a couple of individual buyers). Didn't want to get into a rush with the castings... I can honestly say that they will be worth the wait!
Also hope to get time to paint up a set of the figures this weekend and get some pics up for you... bear in mind that these are not super-precise figures, just a little something extra we wanted to throw into the box (in other words, we are NOT the world's best sculptors of 1/48th faces...).
---Da Sarge


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Awesome! What's a Leia? I really want a pod kit too--I ordered the antenna kit from Cap. Cardboard this spring and I want an extra pod to go with that if it ever arrives. Sorry about my infernal whining--just can't wait to have a Proteus!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'll bet there's _one figure in particular_ that everyone's just dying to see!!

Sounds great Bill - post them pics when you can and in the meantime, have a great weekend!

Huzz


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> Sgt Wilco says
> War Machines, Pods, Leias and Icarus resupply shipment is departing Abilene this afternoon if I get to the UPS Store before it closes;


Pods, hun? Steve, did you ever sell these? Don't recall seeing or hearing about this before? Would like to know what it looks like.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

yes, pods are on the site... waiting for restock


----------



## trooper109 (Jun 14, 2000)

Cult,
Are the Leia's part of the restock shipment?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

guys, if you have questions about what I'm offering on the website, please drop me an email. 

Yes, I am getting more of the slave girl kits

Steve


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think Sarge posted his pics of the Proteus figures at full miniatuirization. They're reeeeeeeeeeeally hard to see, even if I squint a lot.

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Good photos of the finished Proteus at Starshipmodeler.com...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Really?!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Very nice!!

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news_062004_WIL_Prbx1.JPG


http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news_062004_WIL_Prbx2.JPG


Still no figure pics! 

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry no figure pics yet--- some pinhead borrowed the squadron's digital camera and has yet to return it. If it isn't back in place by tomorrow I'll take regular-film pics and get them scanned... 
---Da Sarge


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Just gotta jump in here and make a comment.

Sarge, not only are your kits high quality and of subjects we've been waiting for, you're rolling 'em out faster than we can build them. 

*AND *the price is right. There are other garage kit manufacturers who sell way less resin for a whole lot more.

Keep them coming and we'll keep buying.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Jim - Ditto to that sentiment. Sarge's kits are an absolute dream come true for me!

Sarge - no need to rush on those figure pics and incur extra expenses. Whenever said pinhead returns the digital camera will be fine for me!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

All in all, quite the canoe!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

We should get Sarge to include that neat line in name plate for this kit!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Next thing you know, RC2 will be buying out the Sarge!  

Jim


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Arronax said:


> Next thing you know, RC2 will be buying out the Sarge!
> 
> Jim



Bite your tongue!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good reference site.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Funny you should post that, Steve! I just stumbled across that one myself, just last night!

- GJS


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's a very nice site Steve. Thanks for posting the link! Considering the number of times I have googled "Proteus" or "Proteus Model", its a wonder I didn't find it earlier!

Huzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> That's a very nice site Steve. Thanks for posting the link! Considering the number of times I have googled "Proteus" or "Proteus Model", its a wonder I didn't find it earlier!
> 
> Huzz


I found it last night by doing a Google search for: CMDF !

- GJS


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

"Doh!"


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> .........
> 
> As soon as the Proteus kits arrive, I'll get them in the Hobbyshop as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


That being today, my order is placed! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Mine Too!

:thumbsup: 

James


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Mine three! And some other stuff 

Damn you CultTVman. I think you should be called some name more applicable, such as Styrene Pusher. Or Resin Pimp 

(...deals the Victim card) It's not MY fault that I have no self control.

I blame society


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Same here and one thing else...

Looks like my plastic is going to get some heavy usage in the next three months what with new kits and Master Replicas stuff coming out.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Looks like Steve ran out of the subs!

Have to wait for the next sailing!

By the way, did the roof design get fixed to the correct profile?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello Heiki---
We're still running with the original roof design. It would pretty much be up to the individual modeler to remove the existing mullions and re-orient them if they're so inclined... 
---Da Sarge


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Just hurry up and make more! I can't believe I missed the first run at Steve's site...


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

More will be on the way tomorrow or Thursday...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

My order just got to the house today! Thanks, Steve! And the Sarge, of course. This is really a sweet kit!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Heiki - the front top windows are dead easy to fix! See my "First Impressions of the Wilco Proteus" thread on his board.

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi guys
im back !!!!!!!! i havent been here for some time. been lurking here and there but depressed over loss of mom. i appreciate the condolences. thank you guys . :wave:
i had a quick question....... is the sarge aka wilco models still around? looking for a icarus
thanks ahead of time


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

He is still around, I saw his models offered on e-bay last night.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

do you have his ebay name? thanks ahead of time
phil


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/wilcomodels here is the link to his stuff.


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

Speaking of Wilco Models check out in my website http://www.freewebs.com/richrocket in the 'Models' page you can see my War of the Worlds Martian War Machine, try and say that five times quick.
In the 'Winning Models' page is Spaceship Luna from Destination Moon and in the 'Future Projects' page scroll way down to the bottom I have the 2001: A Space Odyssey EVA Pod to do.
I have Lukes Light Saber from them as well as a few different Star Trek Federation Phasers from TV and movies. I have built but don't have a shot in the site of the Klingon Disruptor where I had to add a few pieces of aluminum tubing and a Next Gen Type 1 Phaser. I orginally tried to install a camera flash unit into the disruptor but kept shorting out the capacitors.


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

Doh, how slow I am I can post the missing shots here.
1st shot is the Klingon Disruptor on Homemade base of Oak, the Klingon on fonts say "From one warrior to another, Gowron" to the right you can see a N.Gen type 1 phaser. The knife is not a kit, in fact push a button and out pop the two side blades. I also made from scratch with balsa and styrene plastic a N.Gen Cobra head type 2 for a prop for a costume contest.
2nd shot is the TOS 2 in 1 Phaser.
3rd shot is a Type 2 from Wrath of Khan.
4th shot is Obi Wan's not, Luke's, Light Saber
Almost forgot about this 5th shot of a Babylon 5 PPG kit Wilco also.
Got a couple more phaser kits as well as a completed Imperial Speeder Bike Stormtroopers blaster I have yet to enter in a contest. 
Next one in the Mechanical Category.


----------

